# Squeaky Control Arm Bushings



## screech858

Whats the best spray lubricant to use to keep the squeaky noise down on my control arm bushings, looking for something that stays lubricated unlike WD-40 that tends to dry up pretty fast.


THANKS


----------



## dameon

i would try that belt spray thye use on surpentin belts. it might be worth a try. just tell the parts store your belts making noises they will get it for you


----------



## CoupeDTS

Get the white lithium grease in a spray can, use for door jambs and everthing u use wd40 on, it lasts longer


----------



## screech858

yeah I got some of that the other day, anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## baggedout81

ky


----------



## screech858

^^^o


----------



## rickschaf

What I did on my Lincoln was drill a hole all the way thru the rubber to the metal, then threaded the hole and screwed in a grease fitting, now I just use a grease gun once in a while!! Z from hawaii


----------



## CoupeDTS

orl


----------



## screech858

huh


----------



## 85Caprice

i used that grease spray like CoupeDTS said and it worked real good


----------



## dcairns

Tri-Flow might work, it comes out thin and dries thick. It is used on bicycle chains a lot, where you want a grease, but it has to get into inaccessible areas like the links in a chain. But I would try the spray grease first.


----------



## screech858

never heard of it, its just called "orl"


----------



## BIGJOE619

are they poly urithane bushings?


----------



## screech858

no factory rubber, I know there shot out and need new ones but in the meantime needs to keep the squeak down, seems good after using the lithium


----------



## dogbonekustoms

kinda weird that oem rubber squeaks. Poly usually do, and they are useless on our application too.
Good luck with it thou, i fought squeaky bushings for months, one of the most annoying sounds ever


----------



## screech858

ya it sucks, i might do what "rickschaf" and drill out a hold in the bushing for a grease fitting because the luthium didnt seem to work​


----------

